# Corkscrew Arrow Flight - 2014 Hoyt CST



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Did you spin test your bh's?


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

When you put a set of wings on the front of an arrow, they will steer the arrow if the bow is not tuned perfectly. Post a pic of your paper shot at 3 feet, bare shaft will tell you more than fletched. You must have good form to shoot fixed broad heads. Torque in the grip, face pressure, punching the release can all do this. Try shooting bare shafts with fletched at 10 feet and post the pics. Interference with the rest can also do this.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Just curious but.... what color are your vanes??


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

archer58 in pa said:


> Did you spin test your bh's?


Also curious about this too....


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

archer58 in pa said:


> Did you spin test your bh's?





TN ARCHER said:


> Also curious about this too....


When shooting fixed blade bh's you have to be sure they are aligned perfectly to the shaft. Any wobble can send them into the next county.
you can buy a bh spinner or make one with a small cardboard box.
I can attach bh's to a dozen arrows and only get 5 or 6 that spin true.
It also is a great help if you buy an arrow squaring device that squares the insert to the head.


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

Also, check that arrow shaft. Every time I have had an arrow cork screw badly, it was because of a damaged shaft. If I didn't catch the damage after the first time it did it, the arrow ended up breaking within a couple more shots. (What I can't answer is: "Did the cork screw flight and impact cause the damage or did the damage cause the cork screw?." Either way, it won't hurt to really flex that shaft and to check the nock for cracks.

Go


----------



## Wyatt gray (Jul 14, 2016)

Well I found ur problem it's the helical at a distance that helical I acting as a brake and actually slowing the arrow down causing the back end of the arrow to corkscrew I've had this happen so many times especially at 3D shoots if u straight fletch them I'm pretty sure it will stop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## girlsshoot2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Vane colors can give you the illusion of an arrow that is corkscrewing. It may very well be corkscrewing, but don't rule out the possibility of a simple illusion. 74# is also a lot of weight, but with your point weight and shorter DL, speed isn't likely a factor.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Just one other tip I can pass along.
I use a lighted nock. Tracking arrow flight is easy with one. I do it all the time when I'm re-tuning one of my bows.
Get a lighted nock and you will easily tell after one shot if your arrows are in fact corkscrewing.


----------

